# Barriobajero (cat i angl)



## Tige

Hola gent...
Estava buscant una traducció a l'anglés per la paraula "barriobajero/a" (el fragment parla dels ambients de joves a les comarques del Vallès, els fills de la immigració andalusa i tot això), però m'he adonat que tampoc ho sabria dir en català... (a part de "barriubajeru"  )
Idees??...
Moltes gràcies!!


----------



## ernest_

En català: arravaler. (Nota: no existeix en realitat, però no veig perquè no s'hauria de poder dir, vé de raval i tal).
En anglès: schemie (tampoc és estàndard, vé de "scheme", que són els barris pobres al Regne Unit), o ned, o chav (el que seria un "quinqui" quillo).
Salut!


----------



## Tige

Gràcies, Ernest...
Desconeixia totalment aquestes paraules i al diccionari he trobat fils interessants referits a neds i chavs... Potser chav és el millor equivalent, perquè trobo que ned fa més referència a la part delictiva (i he trobat poques referències d'schemie)...
Amb arravaler no m'acabes de convèncer, però


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I si parles directament dels joves de la perifèria/dels barris?


----------



## Tige

Gràcies Traductora...
Per a la traducció anglesa deixaré "chavs", ja que l'original diu "barriobajeros" i volia posar una paraula similar. La paraula catalana us la preguntava per curiositat, quan m'he adonat que no ho sé dir...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Per si t'interessa, Tige, mira't aquest fil sobre la paraula quinqui/quillo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=438849&highlight=kinki

S'hi van dir coses curioses!


----------



## ajohan

Here’s my take on the English side of things if it’s allowed on the Catalan forum. I haven’t got corpus evidence of this but I believe that ‘barriobajero’ is an adjective that more often than not describes a way of speaking and/or behaving, therefore we need to find an adjective (‘chavvy’ could be used, though but not ‘chav’ because it’s a noun). It’s also derogatory so if we are to translate it faithfully we need to find a derogatory term in English or Catalan. Some translators would soften or paraphrase it mind you or use an approximate term like ‘grosser’ o “d’un barri humild”.
The word ‘chav’ has several problems. It’s classist but then again so is ‘barriobajero’ but the controversy over the classist use of the word ‘chav’ is now so problematic that it’s best avoided in politically correct circles (pump it into Wikepdia and you’ll see). Another problem is that it’s not an internationally known term, so Americans, Indians and millions, in fact the majority of native speakers wouldn’t understand it. And yet another problem is that a lot of ‘chavs’ are actually pretty rich because it also entails the excessive use of ostentatious jewellery and tacky, yet expensive clothing.
Having said all that, I must admit that the word ‘chav’ is the first one that came to mind when I read this thread but in a serious translation I would probably go for ‘rough’
EDIT
Just seen that the original says 'barriobajeros'. If it's an adjective, I stand by all I've written here; if not, I need more context.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ajohan, is _chav_ a pretty recent word? I lived in Great Britain from 1989 to 1993 and never heard it then. People back then would use words such as _tacky_ or _low class_...


----------



## ajohan

Very recent from the last four or five years or so. And on Wikipedia they are claiming its etymology is related to the Spanish word 'chaval' through Romani.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

That could very well be! Cheers, Ajohan!


----------



## Tige

Ajohan, thanks for "your take on the English side"... "Barriobajeros" is an adjective, and since the original text uses this word, I woudn't worry about classism. But as you say, maybe chav it's too specific for Great Britain, so I think I'll leave the original word and I'll write a note about its meaning in Spanish.


----------



## ernest_

Se m'acut que podries dir simplement "working-class", que és el que nosaltres diem "classe baixa" o sigui el que hi ha per sota la classe mitjana. En català classe treballadora no és diu gaire perquè el marxisme i aquestes coses han quedat una mica devaluades últimament, però en anglès encara es fa servir bastant, per exemple als pobres, marginats, etc. se'ls hi diu classe treballadora.

Perquè les altres paraules més específiques es refereixen a modes o fenòmens locals. És com aquí a Barcelona, de "chavs" no n'hi ha. Hi ha "maquineros", "pastilleros", coses d'aquestes que van lligades a la cultura local i per tant és difícil de traduir.


----------



## jartesm

Jo m'inclinaria per "trinxeraire".

Joan Artés Morata


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Aquest diccionari  (Valencià) diu que és "de barriada", com adjectiu.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## ajohan

ernest_ said:


> Se m'acut que podries dir simplement "working-class", que és el que nosaltres diem "classe baixa" o sigui el que hi ha per sota la classe mitjana. En català classe treballadora no és diu gaire perquè el marxisme i aquestes coses han quedat una mica devaluades últimament, però en anglès encara es fa servir bastant, per exemple als pobres, marginats, etc. se'ls hi diu classe treballadora.


Hola Ernest
Ho sento però no hi estic d'acord perquè jo em considero 'working class' i n'estic orgullós. Si vols utilitzar expressions sociològiques, per la classe social que descrius, fa falta 'underclass'. Algunes persones de classe mitjana fan servir 'working class' com un insult però crec que hi ha més persones que es defineixen així. En canvi, 'barriobajero' és pejoratiu sempre.
Salutacions


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I mentioned _low class_ yesterday. Would that work?


----------



## ajohan

Perhaps 'lower class' in AE but I stand by 'rough'

He comes from a rough area
He sounds really rough
He's a really rough bloke

Even that's a bit problematic though because the first and third examples might imply violence and the second illness


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Pensant en paraules angleses m'ha vingut al cap "the lowest of the low" (you guys use that as well, don't you?) i llavors m'he recordat de *purria* i de *xusma*, que de vegades fem servir col·loquialment per descriure aquest tipus de gent, no?


----------



## ajohan

Hee hee! Purria i xusma - quines paraules. Per 'xusma tenim una traducció directa, which I'm sure you know and that's 'scum'


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Yes, _scum_... But, goodness, it's so long since I last was in England or the States that I had forgotten all about it!


----------



## ernest_

Jeje... i també "the most wretched miserable pathetic trash that was ever shat on civilization, the sordid underbelly of modern urban society, the filthiest scum of the earth" 
I en català també hi ha la "gentussa"


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ernest, tu deus fer el doctorat en paraulotes i argot, oi? És que n'ets tot un especialista! 

Jo no sé si en diria *gentussa*, de tot això que estem parlant. No ho sé... Personalment faig servir *gentussa* per descriure persones que obren malament, com ara els estafadors, etc.


----------



## ernest_

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ernest, tu deus fer el doctorat en paraulotes i argot, oi? És que n'ets tot un especialista!


 
Traductora, ets molt amable però en realitat no passo de simple aficionat.



> Jo no sé si en diria *gentussa*, de tot això que estem parlant. No ho sé... Personalment faig servir *gentussa* per descriure persones que obren malament, com ara els estafadors, etc.



Potser sí. El diccionari diu:
_ desp_  Gent del baix poble, de la pitjor mena.
 O sigui, una mica és com púrria, escòria, etc. clar que els estafadors i lladres de "guant blanc" també hi podrien entrar (segons la opinió de cada u).


----------



## chics

ernest_ said:


> En català: arravaler. (Nota: no existeix en realitat, però no veig perquè no s'hauria de poder dir, vé de raval i tal).


Hola. Hi ha més gent que pena com tu. Les meves veïnes de Barcelona diuen molt sovint coses com _aquesta xusma dels arravals_ i també, directament, _arravalers_. Sembla que també hi ha _arravalers_ al barriu xino, per exemple, no cal que siguin d'un barri xungo "exterior". 
Fins i tot he sentit, en castellà, _arravalero_.


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Hola. Hi ha més gent que pena com tu. Les meves veïnes de Barcelona diuen molt sovint coses com _aquesta xusma dels arravals_ i també, directament, _arravalers_. Sembla que també hi ha _arravalers_ al barriu xino, per exemple, no cal que siguin d'un barri xungo "exterior".
> Fins i tot he sentit, en castellà, _arravalero_.


 
Hola Chics,

Una petita cosa només, en castellà estè bé dir "arrabalero" amb "b", però crec que no és massa comú. Jo diria "chusma", "chungo" o"barriobajero".

Salut.

Ant


----------



## chics

Ja, ja, ja... vale! 
Doncs a la part més pijina del meu barri se sent molt _arrabalero_ y _arravalero_, en totes dues llengúes.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hola TPS, si parles de xusma o gentussa, la traducció seria riff-raff, lowlife, skank o redneck (utilitzat a la regió sudest dels EUA.) Scum es una bona opció també. Si vols ser més literari, pots dir ''the scum(s) of the earth.''


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Hola. Hi ha més gent que pena com tu. Les meves veïnes de Barcelona diuen molt sovint coses com _aquesta xusma dels arravals_ i també, directament, _arravalers_. Sembla que també hi ha _arravalers_ al barriu xino, per exemple, no cal que siguin d'un barri xungo "exterior".
> Fins i tot he sentit, en castellà, _arravalero_.


 
Ostres, Chics! Potser perquè jo en realitat no sóc de ciutat, però mai no he sentit ningú que parli d'_arravalers_. Fins i tot et diria que em sona a motl literari!


----------



## chics

Potser depèn del barri i d'altres coses. Tinc un amic que vivia al costat de la plaça Francesc Macià (Sant Gervasi). Quan era petit li agradava anar amb el seu monopatí a la plaça que hi ha devant de l'estació de Sants, però enganyava a la seva mare i li dèia que anava al Turó Parc, perquè ella li tenia prohibit. Sempre l'escridassava: "Però què vols fer allà, que està ple d'arravalers? No veus que et fotran un mal tanto?"


----------



## Amandla

en anglès _punk / punks_ no serviria?


----------



## tamen

No he llegit les abundantíssimes respostes, però fent-hi una cerca no hi veig "*xava*", que tant com un parlar entenc que descriu aquests subjectes tirant a marginals.


----------

